# Some Great Greece Blogs & Wildspots.



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Seeing Autoquest waving goodbye on his Greek adventure reminded me of a few good links if you're contemplating taking your van to this beautiful country.
Its all from Dutch websites (except the last bit, see below) and translated via google so be prepared for the odd naff translation, but the general info and pictures more than make up for that....

First one is a good supply of sites and wildspots around the mainland and islands, just click on the map for your preferred region and then the motorhome pictorgrams for further info.....

>Greece stoppover map<

Then theres a good list of stoppovers, both wildcamp and sites, some with coords....

>Stoppover list<

The last link is a comprehensive list of different Greek travel stories......

>Greece Blogs< - Most of it translates OK, some doesn't, but it should keep you amused for a while.
nb; The last section in this link is in German (German Travels) so you'll have to re-translate that bit yourselves.

Wish I was there  .

pete


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Pete,

Thanks. The stop overs in Crete will be useful as we plan to visit for about 6 weeks next April/May if all goes well.

Don


----------



## LandCruiser (Feb 12, 2006)

Many thanks, Pete - these are just the job for those of us planning on heading down that way, all very useful information (even if some is a little "dated", it's all good stuff, it seems).

Much appreciated,

Brian.


----------

